# Help, bei Pq-Formel



## redriver (4. Januar 2004)

Hi,

ich versuche mich gerade daran ein Programm um Pq-Formeln zu lösen zu programieren, nur habe ich ein problem

Wenn mir das programm das ergebnis ausgebit und ich danach nochmal aufberechnen klicke addiert er die Ergebnisse zusammen, was nicht der sinn der Sache ist

kann mir jemand einen Fehler sagen, programm ist im Anhang ist aber noch lange nichte fertig, deshalb bitte nicht lachen
Testet bitte diese Form als eingabe:


0X^2 + 2X +2 = 0

edit:

Das Programm ist jetzt eigentlich fertig nur habe ich noch immer diesen Fehler, kann mir da jemand hlefen ist Wichtig

mfg


----------



## redriver (5. Januar 2004)

Hat keiner eine Idee?

Ist eigentlich ziemlich dringend


mfg


----------



## Johannes Postler (5. Januar 2004)

Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, addiert das Programm beim erneuten Drücken der Berechnen-Taste die Ergebnisse? Bei mir nicht. 
Kann so  keinen Fehler finden. Abgesehen davon, dass es für x² = 4 doch eine reelle Lösung gibt?

tirolausserfern


----------



## redriver (6. Januar 2004)

Das ist das Problem, ich kann den Fehler auch nicht finden, ich glaube ich mach das nochmal von vorne, so komme ich einfach nicht weiter


Wie meinst du das  x² = 4?
Hast du folgendes eingeben 4x²  + 0X + 0= 0 ?


mfg


----------



## Johannes Postler (6. Januar 2004)

Bei mir tritt der besagte Fehler (sofern ich ihn richtig verstanden habe) nicht auf. 
x² = 4 habe ich natürlich so eingegeben:
x² + 0x + 0 = 4

tirolausserfern


----------



## redriver (6. Januar 2004)

Kannst du es nochmal probieren

bitte gib dann ein

0x² + 2x + 2 = 0


muß -1 ergeben, wenn du dann nochmal auf berechen gehst kommt -2 raus etc,
aber eigentlich kann das gar nicht sein

mfg


----------



## Johannes Postler (6. Januar 2004)

Stimmt. Das Problem besteht aber nur, wenn man kein x² eingibt. Vielleicht bringt dich das auf die Spur. Habe im Moment keine Zeit, den Code durchzusehen.

tirolausserfern


----------

